# JOINED TTOC 2 AND A 1/2 WEEKS AGO.......



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

still havnt heard a thing through the post.....is this normal....i am patiently waiting for my package and the postie doesnt come  [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Have patience  ........... and it is worth the wait 

Oh, and welcome to the Club 

Hev x


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Hev said:


> Have patience  ........... and it is worth the wait
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the Club
> 
> Hev x


Need we say more...and Hev is right its well worth the wait, the guys are busy playing " catch up"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

richie_tt said:


> the postie doesnt come  [smiley=huh2.gif]


Poor postie  :wink:


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

.............perhaps i should re-phrase  ....he doesnt put any mail through my letter box  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

, Sorry I just couldn't resist quoting you  :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, it took over 3 weeks for my pack to arrive

Well worth it though.


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

....thats great....i'll look forward to receiving it.....just concerned that some TT wanabee may have got their hands on it!! :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Lou, our Membership Sec has been posted out to Budapest with work so is catching up at weekends - also, the new membership cards are personalised, so they have to be ordered and adds a couple of weeks to the process - which is why we quote up to 6 weeks, but try to better that if we can.

Have you had an email confirming Payment Received ?

You raise a good point tho that there should be aclearer email confirming expected delivery. At the end of the day, we're a friendly car club run by volunteers in their spare time - and we can only do our best whilst juggling day jobs and family too.


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

....that is a very fair point......i wasnt complaining or anything ..just wondered how long the process takes overall....thanks for the reply :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

